# L297/8 Motores Paso a Paso, Inconveniente



## facu_dejota (Jul 29, 2009)

*Buenas a toda la comunidad de electrónicos!*

Estoy con un proyecto de una interfaz para una máquina cnc con *l297 y l298* como integrados de control de los motores paso a paso que tiene la máquina.


*Inconveniente:*

Al ejercer esfuerzo sobre un motor determinado este cambia su sentido de giro.
Para aclarar un poco. Cada vez que lo freno con mi propia mano el motor gira hacia el otro sentido, y si lo vuelvo a frenar vuelve a cambiar el sentido.


*Pregunta:*

Alguna ves alguien utilizo estos integrados y le sucedio algo por el estilo?
Alguna idea?


*Aclaraciones:*

Tengo 3 l297/8 montados sobre la misma interfaz. 2 andan perfectos. Pero uno de los conjuntos me genera este inconveniente.



Agradezco sus comentarios si alguno tuvo experiencias con estos integrados!
Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## ezequiel529 (Dic 26, 2009)

Hola Facu, yo estoy comensando en esto del cnc y me quiero armar la primera placa controladora para un motor pap de una impresora, para lo cual tengo los planos de steka55 de una controladora pra motores unipolares pero de consegui todos los componentes menos los L 297 (soy de La Plata y creeme que lo encargue en todas las tiendas de electronica de esta ciudad y nada) 
Me podrias decir donde los conseguiste?
Desde ya muchas gracias
Ezequiel Balverdi


----------



## bactering (Dic 26, 2009)

Eso suele pasar si no envias los pulsos correctamente. hazlo girar muy lentamente y realiza la misma funcion. Parece que al ir despacio no gira en sentido contrario. Si te lo hace es que inequivocamente el proceso de excitacion esta mal.
Saludos


----------



## Mojado (Abr 11, 2014)

El Sabado en la noche mi chica me propuso que venir a mi casa con todas sus amigas y que tendriamos una fiesta de sexo toda la noche... me pareció poco divertido así que me puse a hacer el PCB  que está en la hoja de datos del L298... y me diverti como loco, aqui se los dejo


----------

